# hi from preston



## carliz (Mar 3, 2009)

hi just like to say hello


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,
Do you have mice or looking for mice or just deciding?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

:welcome1 :welcome :welcomeany


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Demi (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi =)


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

:welcomeany  I'm new myself!!


----------



## Maze (Feb 12, 2009)

:welcome


----------



## MrnMrs mice Mousery (Feb 24, 2009)

hiya, welcome to the forum


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hey, Welcome to our forum


----------



## sarahh (Mar 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

